# Alone Season 7 - Recurve Bows



## oldmand (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't know about the requirements regarding equipment or if there is even one. But you basically answered your own question as there is so much that can go wrong with a compound compared to a recurve. Basically the only negative with a recurve is a broken string and I'm sure they carried a backup just in case.


----------



## Longbow91115 (May 4, 2009)

I’ve actually looked into trying out for this show. It’s very restrictive on what you can take. In an emergency you could make arrows in the field. They may not be great but you could probably get by with something that would work on small game pretty easy. Don’t see that happening with a compound given the force applied by the string.


----------



## evil ed (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm a great fan of the show.

Some of the rules :
*Hunting*

300-yard roll of nylon single filament fishing line and 25 assorted hooks (No lures)
Primitive bow with 6 Arrows (must be predominately made of wood)
Small gauge gill net (8 m x 2 m OR 1.5 m deep x 3.6 m long and 2” [50 mm] mesh)
Slingshot/Catapult
Net foraging bag
3.5 lb roll of trapping wire
Alone Gear List: Analysis of All the Seasons


----------



## Joedirt199 (May 17, 2020)

Yup bows and arrows must be predominately made of woods or hand made. They still get to take a ton of stuff with them even off the ten specific items list.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

If you havent seen the show, do yourself a favor and start with season one. It wouldnt be nealy as good to watch the recent episodes first as the contestants have gotten much better by learning from the folks in prior years.

It’s probably my favorite show on TV.

<spoiler alert on my next comment>

If they could shoot bears in this location they would have meat for days.

..


----------



## Jlingle (Jan 11, 2019)

My wife and I watch an episode or two nearly everyday that we’re home. I absolutely love the show.


----------



## Dah B (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm watching this season since I'm a long time Clay Hayes fan and I hope he wins. He sure looks good so far. And it would be awesome for the sport of traditional archery if he does win. The show is interesting, and I do want to go back and watch some of the older seasons.


----------



## ThumbsMcGee86 (Aug 28, 2019)

Dah B said:


> I'm watching this season since I'm a long time Clay Hayes fan and I hope he wins. He sure looks good so far. And it would be awesome for the sport of traditional archery if he does win. The show is interesting, and I do want to go back and watch some of the older seasons.


I'm in the same boat as you. Really hoping he wins. Up until the last few seasons, bows on average never paid off. Then you had the moose kill two seasons ago, the musk ox last season (that guy had balls), and then what Clay did this season. It's looking up for the trad hunters.


----------

